# 18 Mottled breda eggs have arrived



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I just picked up from the post office mottled Breda eggs from Rare Feather Ranch in CA.
Out of the 18 one was broken due to the post office putting a hole in the box. The others arrived intact.

They are sitting pointy side down in an open egg carton till 9am tomorrow then will go in the incubator no turner till sunday, on Sunday I turn on the turner and hope for the best in 21 days..
I know they all won't hatch, that's the chance you take with shipped eggs, but if I can get at least a few mottled babies im happy


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Alright!!!I wish you hatching success!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Turner is in and here we go....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I will be counting the days with you. They will be so cute!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

As of yesterday 14 are developing already. 3 are not, but I won't count until day 10 then I'll candle again.i was shocked seeing so many developing


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Omg. The last 3 are growing.. holy crap I have 17 growing eggs. .. the 18th was broken in transit.. omg if they all hatch it will be amazing Crap I gotta get another coop


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Great news!!!I hope they continue to develop.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Me too. Now I know the odds are very slim for all 17 to hatch . If all hatch then that's a 100% hatch rate on shipped eggs lol


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Candled tonight. 2 death ring eggs. Now down to 15 growing


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

15 still growing. They are not completely taking up all the space in the egg yet, and lockdown is next Thursday. I'm going to candle next week to see how the development is going


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> 15 still growing. They are not completely taking up all the space in the egg yet, and lockdown is next Thursday. I'm going to candle next week to see how the development is going


Woohoo! Can't wait.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I can't wait to see how many hatch and survive out of the 15 eggs.. these are all hopefully going to be really pretty mottled as they are from her mottled pen.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lockdown has begun. 15 eggs.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Fingers crossed......


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

1st pip today!!!










If they all hatch tomorrow I'll be at work grrrr. I'll have to leave instructions for my husband since he is home


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

4 pips so far


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

7 hatched. 2 pipped then died.waiting on rest of eggs


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

3 definitely died right after they pipped


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Pulled out 4 dead eggs. 3 more to go


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

2 more chicks hatched. Now at 9 live ones.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

9 now


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They are precious!!!!I love their little white heads.I like the disposable pad,good idea....Did they all hatch?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

9 hatched out of 17. 4 died as they pipped. There are 2 more eggs left but I think they are dead. The rest died 2 weeks into incubation. Now if these 9 survive to 3 weeks old they will be fine. Kerp fingers crossed they live to 2 weeks old


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice and dry today


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Keeping my fingers crossed.....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Chicks tonight


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Just too cute!!!!


----------

